#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: بالا نیامدن ویندوز xp

## CINAPA

*سلام 
روی سیستمم  دو تا ویندوز xp و  7 دارم 
به دلایلی از xp استفاده میکنم برای برخی نرم افزار های پروگرمینگ 
مدتی هست xp بالا نمیاد اما 7 بالا میاد و مشکلی ندارم 
مهم برای من فایهایی هست که در ویندوز xp هستن  ....ایا راهی هست که ویندوز بالا بیاد یا لااقل  دسترسی به فایلها در ویندوز xp را داشته باشم ....؟
ممنون میشم رانمایی کنید خیلی برام مهم هستن .*

----------

*abnuse1*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## خرداد

سلام یعنی ویندوز xp تو لیست سیستم عامل های موجود هست و وقتی انتخاب میکنید مشکل دارید؟ با چه پیامی مواجه میشید؟ اگر مربوط به بوت استرپ باشه خود مایکرو سافت پراسیجر مربوطه رو ارائه میده طوری که با اجرای قدم به قدم اون فایلهای بوت ریپیر میشه و دوباره ویندوز بالا میاد اگر ممکنه کمی واضحتر بفرمایید مشکل چیه؟

----------

*abnuse1*,*CINAPA*,*sajad1371*

----------


## CINAPA

سلام 
بله در درایور c ویندوز xp و در d ویندوز 7 نصب دارم  ...
وقتی xp را میخوام بالا بیارم تا یه حدی پیش میره که بالا بیاد اما سیستم ریستارت میکنه و بالا نمیاد با دیسک بوت هم تست زدم بالا نمیاد .

----------

*abnuse1*,*خرداد*

----------


## خرداد

اگر دیسک بوتیبل xp رو دارید و تنظیمات رو روی "الویت اجرای cd" قرار دادین مثل وقتی که می خواین ویندوز Xp رو نصب کنین و فایلهای اولیه ویندوز لود شدند با صفحه آبی زیر روبرو میشین
Screenshot_2019-09-18-08-23-14.png
گزینه دوم یعنی repair رو انتخاب کنید "R"
این صفحه براتون میاد
Screenshot_2019-09-18-08-25-20.png
حالا ویندوز درایو C رو که نشون میده انتخاب کنید و مراحل بعد از اون شبیه نصب ویندوزه
شما فرمودین با CD بوت امتحان کردین نتیجه نداد همین مراحل رو انجام دادین؟

----------

*abnuse1*,*CINAPA*,*sajad1371*

----------


## CINAPA

*جناب خرداد با این کار 
ممکنه ویندوز 7 را از دست بدم یا نه  ربطی نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------

*abnuse1*,*sajad1371*,*خرداد*

----------


## خرداد

بله ممکنه از دست بدین چون فایل بوت هر دو سیستم عامل تون تو درایو C هست ولی حتی اگر اینطور بشه نرم افزارهای زیادی برای اصلاح وضعیت و ساختن منوی بوت وجود دارن مثلا یکیش که خودم تا بحال استفاده کردم EasyBCD هست که کار کردن باهاش بسیار ساده و کارایی خوبی داره .میتونید خودتون دانلود کنید یا اگرخواستید نسخه 2.2 رو من دارم براتون بفرستم

----------

*abnuse1*,*CINAPA*,*sajad1371*

----------


## CINAPA

*بیشتر برای من یه سری فایلها بود که تو ویندوز xp بود یعنی چند ماه برنامه نویسی کرده بودم شب و روز و کد هاش تو همون xp هست ...اونا برام مهم هستن  نمیتونم از طریق ویندوز 7 یه جوری بهشون دسترسی داشته باشم*

----------


## خرداد

رو چه فریم ورکی برنامه نویسی کردین؟ اگر تحت وب بوده مثل NET. یا مثلا C شارپ که جزو پکیج ویژوال استودیو هستند کدهای برنامه نویسی از همون ویندوز 7 تون در فولدر مربوطه در درایوC قابل دسترس هستند
اگر با نرم افزارهای PHPکار کردین کدهای برنامه نویسی تون در فولدر XAMPP درایو C قابل دسترس هستند اما دسترسی به دیتا بیسهای موجود روی SQL ندارید
کلا برنامه هایی که در ویندوز XP اینستال شده اند قابل دسترس نیستند ولی کدهای برنامه نویسی همه از ویندوز 7 قابل دسترسند

----------

*abnuse1*,*CINAPA*,*ramintkh*,*sajad1371*

----------


## CINAPA

*منظورم  از برنامه نویسی برای وب یا سیستم نبود برای م***و کنترلر بودن ...برای ه پروژه بزرگ 
در هر صورت با دیسیبل  کردن  ریستارت ویندوز xp این ارور  که شات قرار دادم نمایان شد ...بنده احساس میکنم یه فایلی در ویندوز نداره 

*

----------

*abnuse1*

----------


## خرداد

بله kernell32.dll یک فایل داینامیکی هسته سیستم عامل ویندوز هست و بنظرم با همون cd بوتیبل و ریپیر ویندوز که در پست بالاتر عرض کردم درست میشه ولی خوب شما اگر فایلهایی که فرمودین خیلی خیلی براتون مهمه و نمی تونید ریسک کنید کمی صبر کنید شاید دوستان انجمن راه حل بهتری داشته باشند و یا با جستجو راه حل مناسب و کم خطری براتون پیدا بشه اطلاعات بنده در همین حد بود امیدوارم مشکلتون حل بشه

----------

*abnuse1*,*CINAPA*,*ramintkh*,*sajad1371*

----------


## CINAPA

ممنون از این که همراهی کردین بله فکر کنم  یه سری از فایلهای dll  تو ویندوز xp پاک شده چون  فایل بالایی را  قرار دادم  یه فایل با نام دیگه درخواست کرد ...

----------

*abnuse1*,*خرداد*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## abnuse1

سلام وعرض ادب ....... بهترین روش برای دسترسی به فایلها ....که بتونید بخش داکیومنت و دانلود  و ....در هر دو وییندوز رو از دست ندید . اینه که از ویندوز پروتاپل استفاده کنید یا یه ورژن پروتابل از لینوکس......پروتابل به این معنی که ویندوزبدون نصب شدن روی هارد .....مستقیما از روی دیسک اجرا میشه... و برای هارد هیچ مشکلی به وجود نمیاره... برای کپی کردن اطلاعاتتون هم بهتره از هاردبه فلش استفاده کنید چون حجم کمتر مطمئن تر هست اینجا    ببخشید اما تنبلی نکنید  اطلاعاتتون رو کم کم بکاپ بگیرید این که میگم فلش فلش 32 گیگ و کمتر .... البته  لینوکس هارد اکسترنال رو به خوبی میشناسه  ..    امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه ....

----------

*ali m.g*,*CINAPA*,*sajad1371*,*خرداد*

----------


## CINAPA

*سلام 
چون فایلها و برنامه هام خیلی زیاد هست  یه سریشون را تو درایور دیگه قرار دادم  ولی متاسفانه برنامه نویسی که میکنم  تا تموم نشه جایی بکاب نمیگیرم 
از طریق ویندوز 7 که تو داریور d هست میتونم درایور c که ویندوز xp هست را ببینم ولی  فایلهام و اصلا دستکتاپ وجود نداره 
از طریق ویندوز لایو  هم وارد شدم اما هیچ چیزی را از xp نمیاره 
من احتمال میدم ویروسی شده که هیچ یک از برنامه هام نیست وگرنه میشد از طریق ویندوز 7  وارد فایل
های xp شد*

----------

*sajad1371*,*خرداد*

----------


## drmohsen007

ممنون از راهنمایی تون
با سی دی بوتیبل مشکل حل شد :بالا نیامدن ویندوز xp:

----------

*sajad1371*,*خرداد*

----------


## خرداد

> ممنون از راهنمایی تون
> با سی دی بوتیبل مشکل حل شد


متوجه نشدم  نام کاربری CINAPA آغازگر بحث بودند و مشکل رو مطرح فرمودند شما فرمودین مشکل حل شد :بالا نیامدن ویندوز xp:

----------

